# egg share question



## sabrina.bain (Sep 8, 2010)

anyone egg sharing early twentys??


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi-I was mid 20's when I started 26-now 28.

xx


----------



## sabrina.bain (Sep 8, 2010)

hi  
im due to start taking meds 19th oct and well nervous was wondering how people my age got on with treatment. They say the younger the better.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi i am considering egg share, next year i am 31 but started in my mid 20s   .


----------



## sabrina.bain (Sep 8, 2010)

hi coweyes,
was wondering if you could share your experiences as well nervous bout starting treatment.


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

ive just gone through another es ... im not in my 20's sadly, but ive just got a BFP elthough my recip did not get one ....


daisy x


----------



## sabrina.bain (Sep 8, 2010)

hey daisy-may 
congrats on ure    
any chance you could share ure experience with me as not sure wot to expect from my first cycle.


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Sabrina, 

I was 24 when i eggshared at LWC, and the whole experience was generally positive. 

It is hard, and it does take it out of you - after doing another cycle purely for me it made me realise the pressure to provide for not only myself, but also someone else. 

But.... it is an amazing thing to do, and my recipient was successful with twin girls!! To be able to say that i have done that for someone, was truely humbling. 

Any questions - just shout 


Twinks xxx


----------



## sabrina.bain (Sep 8, 2010)

hi twinkerbell, 
thanks for your feedback. i am so nervous as not know wot to expect. Also all sorts of things going through my head how guilty i would feel if i got pregnant and recipient not, if it doesn't work for me, i have never been pregnant before so nervous about the fact i have no idea if i would have problems once i get  . Omg i need a hobby to take my mind of everything starting to go  .


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi

This will be my 3rd egg share, my recipients got, as far as I am aware, BFP. I did get a BFP on my last cycle but unfortunatley had  M/C, but I am much more     for this cycle having seeing that I can actually beome pregnant!!

I also egg share at LWC, and I have had nothing but a positive experience from them

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

we started when we were 24 going on 25.weve done 3 egg share cycles and doing our 4th in feb/march time.1st bfn for us,twins for recip,2nd bfp for us but mc6+6 ,bfn recip,3rd bfp twins,bfn recip. ive donated nearly 30eggs so far out of the 3 cycles.have normally always responded well .nearly 20 eggs each cycle.


----------

